# True or not?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I haven't the slightest idea how to check if this is true.......I have a note at the bottom>


Cake Mix Warning (not a joke)
Warning re: cake mixes - who knew?
I always thought that "old" mixes that were past their expiration date would 
just not rise/bake correctly. This is scary!
Somebody wrote: 'Before my surgery I bought quite a few Duncan Hines cakes 
mixes that were on sale. A couple of months ago I decided to use one, I 
checked the e expiration date and found it past, all the boxes were past the 
expiration date.
I phoned Duncan Hinds to ask if the one that was only two months passed if it 
was OK. She told me in no uncertain words to throw them all out, she even 
said to open the boxes and throw the mix in the garbage, just in case someone 
picked it up and used it.
Cake Mixes & Toxins- **PLEASE READ** Pass this on to ALL in your address 
book. You never know whose life you may save by doing so. For those of you at 
work, PLEASE remember to check your cupboards when you get home tonight!!!
A student at HBHS (high school) had pancakes this week and it almost became 
fatal. His Mom (registered nurse) made him pancakes, dropped him off at 
school and headed to play tennis. She never takes her cell phone on the court 
but did this time ; and her son called to say he was having trouble 
breathing. She told him to go to the nurse immediately and proceeded to call 
school and alert the nurse.
The nurse called the paramedics and they were there in 3 minutes and worked 
on the boy all the way to the hospital. He came so close to dying. Evidently 
this is more common then I ever knew. Check the expiration dates on packages 
like pancakes and cake mixes that have yeast which over time develop spores.
Apparently, the mold that forms in old mixes can be toxic! Throw away ALL 
OUTDATED pancake mix, brownie mixes, Bisquick, cake & cookie mixes, etc., you 
have in your home.
P.S. Tell this to your children, grandchildren, nephews, nieces and anyone 
else who keeps these types of mixes in the cupboard.
P. P.S. This warning especially applies to any person(s) with mold allergies.

What if we took the cake mixes and such mentioned above and put it in jars or buckets with oxygen absorbers in it. would that work if this is true?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I was doing a bit of research regarding this story, ( which was actually circulated in 2008) ? and I found this answer. Hope this helps, I have lots of store bought cakes mixes put away in a cool dark place. 


The active ingredient in a cake mix would be the baking powder. A package with a 12-08 expiration date will probably still be "active" for at least 6 to 8 months. So if your cake rises you've got it made! lol (no pun intended.)

Here's some additional info about that "bad pancake mix" email. HTH

"It needs be kept in mind there is nothing inherently toxic about pancake mix that has passed its freshness date, the product's getting old does not transform it into a poison, nor does the growth of mold within opened boxes of flapjack powder turn it into something that will fell all who ingest it. Only those who have allergies to mold are at risk, and even then, for the pancake mix to pose a hazard it has to contain mold spores, not just be over the hill.

For mold to gain access to a food product, the foodstuff has to be exposed to its spores. Pancake mix cocooned in an unbleached wax paper, plastic, or a foil pouch within its outer packaging wouldn't have this contact and should still be safe no matter how old it gets. However, mix sold unpouched in cardboard boxes or paper sacks would likely be at risk even if the box or sack hadn't previously been opened, because such packaging would not necessarily keep dampness out, and mold thrives in damp environments."

In God we Trust!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

From Urbanlegends.com



> Analysis: Albeit based on a real-life incident, these forwarded alerts about "toxic" mold in packaged cake and pancake mixes have grown more and more hysterical, and less and less accurate, over time. Compare the two examples above.
> 
> The "Dear Abby" column quoted in the older version of the message was published in April 2006. The story checks out. As Abby's correspondent mentioned, her son's allergic reaction to the "funny-tasting" pancakes resembles an actual case discussed in the September 2001 issue of the American Journal of Forensic Medicine and Pathology in which a 19-year-old male with mold allergies died of anaphylactic shock after consuming pancakes made from an outdated packaged mix in which mold spores were found.
> 
> It's important to note, however - doubly important, given that newer versions of the alert don't tell you this - that the patient had specific allergies to food molds that rendered him unusually susceptible. None of his friends who tasted the pancakes were reported to have suffered any ill effects. And while "Sue in Wyantskill" describes the son who developed breathing problems after eating pancakes as a "healthy 14-year-old," she also says he was on allergy medication. The medical literature indicates this type of severe reaction to common food molds is rare.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh thank you so much for this information. I like many have older mixes of different types and I being allergic to mold almost had an anxiety attack over this. 

I knew someone somewhere on here had probably seen the same thing and was able to research it better than myself.

thank you again.

Freyadog (aka Barbara)


----------

